# Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009



## keithf (Apr 12, 2006)

Now 'all Guns' must be listed

on your next (2010) tax return!

As if we didn't have enough to get upset about!
If you have a gun, I hope it isn't registered!

Senate Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our 2009 1040 federal tax form all guns that you have or own. It will require fingerprints and a tax of $50 per gun.

| This bill was introduced on Feb.. 24, 2009, by the Omama staff. BUT . . this bill will only become public knowledge 30 days after the new law becomes effective ! This is an amendment to the Internal Revenue Act o f 1986. This means that the Finance Committee has passed this without the Senate voting on it at all. Trust Obama ? ...... you must be kidding ! 
|

The full text of the IRS amendment is on the U.S. Senate homepage,U.S. Senate You can find the bill by doing a search by the bill number, SB-2099.
| You know who to call; I strongly suggest you do. Please send a copy of this e-mail to every gun owner you know.|

<Text of H.R.45 as Introduced in House: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 - U.S.... OpenCongress |

Obama's Congress is now starting on the firearms confiscation bill. If it passes, gun owners will become criminals if you don't fully comply.

It has begun . . . Whatever Obama's secret Master Plan is....this is just the 'tip of the iceburg!'

Very Important for you to be aware of a new bill HR 45 introduced into the House. This is the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Ac t of 2009.|

Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because the government is trying to fly it under the radar as a 'minor' IRS revision, and, as usuual, the 'political' lawmakers did not read this bill befre signing and approvi ng it !

To find out about this - go to any government website and type in HR 45 or Google HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the information.

Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm - any rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless:

-It is registered -You are fingerprinted -You supply a current Driver's License -You supply your Social Security # -You will submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time of their choosing -Each update - change or ownership through private or public sale must be reported and costs $25 - Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a firearm and are subject up to a year in jail. -There is a child provision clause on page 16 section 305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. -They would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 yrs. in prison.

If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of many opt ions to read this. It is long and lengthy. But, more and more people are becoming aware of this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in your family pas s this along.|

This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and disarming of our society20to the point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it.

This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not..

<Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress) :

<H.R.45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 - U.S. Congress - OpenCongress

<H.R. 45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 (GovTrack.us)

Please.. copy and send this out to EVERYONE in the USA , whether you support the Right to Bear Arms or are for gun control. We all should have the right to choose.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

SB-2099 was introduced in the year 2000 and died in committee.

HB-45 is stuck in committe with no sponsors other than the author.

This email has been floating around for a while now, and is false.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

FEAR FEAR FEAR


----------



## ru14bndecoyedn (Jul 28, 2009)

THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

here is a link from the nra that will clear this up for you:

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Feder ... px?id=5098


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Even if that were true do you think anybody would do it? i am not telling any government agency how many, if any firearms that i own. Come and get them.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

keithf said:


> Now 'all Guns' must be listed
> 
> on your next (2010) tax return!
> 
> ...


 How many of your guns are registered? Get a concealed weapons permit, it cuts the government out just a little bit more. Or just buy private and cut them out all together.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ru14bndecoyedn said:


> THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are in very dangerous times and are lucky to have people with a constant eye on things. Since these bills did exist it isn't that funny. Attitudes such as the above are what led to the gun bans in Australia and England. We are only one Supreme Court judge away from big problems. 
The only reason for statements like the above are blind party loyalty. Start thinking loyalty to freedom and fellow gun owners. It's extremely disappointing every time I see statements like the above. I perhaps should not have called it blind party loyalty, but simply reality blind.


----------

